# Rental Cars in Emeryville CA station? Have they been closed?



## Layah1991 (Jan 19, 2022)

From searching online it looks like there is a Budget, Avis and Enterprise at the station or directly across the street. But when I try and make those reservations on any of the above websites the option wasn't available. I have been on hold with Enterprise in Oakland for over an hour trying to get some information. I called Amtrak and asked them to connect me to the Emeryville station or if they could answer my question and they told me they didn't know. Can anyone who has been through that station recently know if there are still rental cars available at the station? It looks like the closest rental car is Enterprise about 3 miles away in Oakland. The plan was to rent a car and go to Muir woods the next day. I was planning on staying in Emeryville the night we come in on the Zephyr because it is an easier drive to Muir from there. My mother who can walk, but not for long periods and needs a wheelchair for longer walks, will be with me so logistics of the rental car or getting an uber etc are important. Thank you for the information or suggestions.


----------



## John Santos (Jan 20, 2022)

There is a trail from Mill Valley to Muir Woods called the Dipsea trail. Many years ago, the bus from San Francisco to Mill Valley had a stop right near or at the Mill Valley (Eastern) end of the trail. It went up and over the ridge and down to the entrance to Muir Woods. If I recall correctly (I was much much younger and more agile), it took about an hour or an hour and a half to hike it (each way). Looking at Google maps, the Mill Valley side of the ridge appears to be almost completely built up now, houses and roads everywhere. The western half (past the ridge) seems like I remember it from the two times I hiked it, in the late 70s and mid 80s, mostly open grasslands with scattered trees and beautiful views.

I don't know if the bus still runs or if the trail (especially the Mill Valley side) is still publicly accessible. It's hard to tell from Google Maps, but it is an alternative to having a car.

BTW, the bus was a great way to cross the Golden Gate Bridge. Much better views than a car, because you are higher up, and much easier to watch the scenery if you aren't trying to drive at the same time!


----------



## Layah1991 (Jan 20, 2022)

Thanks! I think since I have my mom with me we will just rent a car and drive to Muir woods. She has never seen the redwoods so this will be a bucket list for her.


----------



## Maglev (Jan 20, 2022)

Be sure to get parking reservations for Muir Woods!






Muir Woods Reservations - Home


Go Muir Woods, the parking and shuttle reservation website for Muir Woods National Monument.



gomuirwoods.com


----------



## howard-nysf (Jan 25, 2022)

Layah1991 said:


> From searching online it looks like there is a Budget, Avis and Enterprise at the station or directly across the street. But when I try and make those reservations on any of the above websites the option wasn't available. I have been on hold with Enterprise in Oakland for over an hour trying to get some information. I called Amtrak and asked them to connect me to the Emeryville station or if they could answer my question and they told me they didn't know. Can anyone who has been through that station recently know if there are still rental cars available at the station? It looks like the closest rental car is Enterprise about 3 miles away in Oakland. The plan was to rent a car and go to Muir woods the next day. I was planning on staying in Emeryville the night we come in on the Zephyr because it is an easier drive to Muir from there. My mother who can walk, but not for long periods and needs a wheelchair for longer walks, will be with me so logistics of the rental car or getting an uber etc are important. Thank you for the information or suggestions.


Enterprise closed their office across the street from the Emeryville Amtrak station. Many rental car companies will pick you up if you schedule it. Or Uber to Enterprise in Oakland won't be that expensive.


----------

